# Mini puppies available soon?



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Recommend Eriand poodles having litter of minis mid-July..she is in New York, I believe...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Was going thru some old posts. Did you locate a breeder that will have pups yet? I don't remember reading that you had.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Saw this litter announcement in the current issue of Poodle Variety. (I'm assuming it's okay to post? Oh well, just call me a risk taker!) 

Light N’ Lively Miniature Poodles has a 3-month-old black female and a new litter of blacks sired by our white GCh. Light N' Lively's Park It Right Here and out of Light N' Lively's Isn't She Lovely. Inquiries invited to Joan Markowitz, Staten Island, New York, phone 718-948-7186, email [email protected], Welcome to Light N' Lively Miniature Poodles
9/20/13


----------



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, I have been meaning to update everyone! Thanks to all of you for giving me such good recommendations. I found a female that is black, but after she gets her face trimmed she will probably turn out to be blue or silver. We quickly decided not to care about the color since we were trying to get a puppy this summer from a reputable breeder. Her two litter mates are males and were sold before birth, so we totally lucked out that she wasn't already sold. I put a deposit on her and she will come home in a few more weeks.


----------

